# kompilieren eines wlan-treibers



## Azero (4. Juli 2005)

hi...

bin noch relativ frisch in linux und hab ein problem, das mich vor fragen stellt. ich betreibe mein notebook unter linux(suse 9.1) und versuche meine wlankarte (x-micro) zum laufen zu bekommen. auf der herstellerseite befinden sich auch linuxtreiber (source und binary) mit der doch beruhigenden zeichenfolge 2.4.x da ich ein kernel mit 2.4.21-99-athlon fahre. doch beim laden des schon vorkompilierten treibers mit insmod kommt es zu einem fehler, der da lautet, das das binary für den kernel 2.4.20..... kompiliert ist und somit nicht zu gebrauchen sei (inhaltliche übersetzung). Nun ist die frage, wie aus dem quellcode ein laufender treiber für die wlankarte erstellt werden kann, und dieser dauerhaft im system bleibt Einer von euch eine idee, was da zu tun ist?

vielen Dank
Azo


----------



## RedWing (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
liegt in der Source Distribution deines Treibers keine README bzw INSTALL mit dabei?
Ansonsten das übliche Vorgehen ist:

Kernel Header bzw Sourcen besorgen...
Deinen Treiber mit 
	
	
	



```
make && make install
```
 kompilieren.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Azero (4. Juli 2005)

danke für die antwort. wo bekomm ich denn kernl header bzw sorucefiles her? die sich daran anschließende frage ist leider, was mach ich damit, wenn ich sie hab?

gruß
azo


----------



## RedWing (4. Juli 2005)

> Hallo,
> liegt in der Source Distribution deines Treibers keine README bzw INSTALL mit dabei?



Andsonsten kommts drauf an was du für eine GNU/Linux Distri hast und welche kernelversion diese benutzt? das kannst du rausfinden mit dem Cmd:

```
kernelversion
```

Schau mal da:

http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/kernel-source.html?hl=de&cs=kernel-source:PN:0:0:0:0

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## generador (4. Juli 2005)

Lege deine Suse CD ins Laufwerk und gehe mit Yast auf Software installieren
Dann nach kernel suchen und die wirst die Kernel Sourcen und die Headers finden

Dann auswählen und installieren

Bei meiner Intel musste ich den Kernel zumindest kompilieren damit die Treiber sich installieren ließen

Ich habe einen Centrino mit IPW2200


----------



## Azero (5. Juli 2005)

danke für eure antworten...

hab die headerfiles mit installiert. doch leider keine besserung. ich hab mich jetzt an den händler gewendet, bevor ich es weiter versuche.

greetinX
azo


----------



## generador (5. Juli 2005)

was funktioniert denn nicht
eine Fehlermeldung wäre nicht schlecht

Du solltest mal die config aus dem /boot ordner in den Ordner deiner Kernel Sourcen kopieren und dann einfach mal ein make

Dauert dann ein bisschen (bei mir musste ich den Kernel kompilen bevor meine Treiber sich kompilen ließen)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Juli 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei meiner Intel musste ich den Kernel zumindest kompilieren damit die Treiber sich installieren ließen



Also das ist irgendwie Blödsinn. Wenn der Kernel nicht kompiliert ist, kannst du Linux ja gar nicht erst booten.  :suspekt:


----------



## JohannesR (6. Juli 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andsonsten kommts drauf an was du für eine GNU/Linux Distri hast und welche kernelversion diese benutzt? das kannst du rausfinden mit dem Cmd:
> 
> ```
> kernelversion
> ```


Oder 
	
	
	



```
uname -r
```


----------



## generador (6. Juli 2005)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also das ist irgendwie Blödsinn. Wenn der Kernel nicht kompiliert ist, kannst du Linux ja gar nicht erst booten.  :suspekt:



Ich habe Debian mit dem 2.6.8 er Kernel laufen
Damit ich meine WLAN Treiber installieren konnte musste ich den Kernel aus den Sourcen erstmal erstellen damit der Treibe die Module findet

Mein Kernel läuft


----------



## RedWing (6. Juli 2005)

```
Ich habe Debian mit dem 2.6.8 er Kernel laufen
Damit ich meine WLAN Treiber installieren konnte musste ich den Kernel aus den Sourcen erstmal erstellen damit der Treibe die Module findet

Mein Kernel läuft
```

Ich glaube das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint vom Sebastian Wramba 

Übrigens bei der Kompilierung eines Treibermodules für den Kernel reicht
ein 
	
	
	



```
make cloneconfig && make prepare
```
 vollkommen (vers 2.6),man muss nicht den ganzen Kernel neu kompilieren 

Gruß

RedWing


----------

